
Machine Learning in Python - kayvansylvan
http://scikit-learn.org/stable/index.html
======
kayvansylvan
This looks very interesting. The GIT repo is here: [https://github.com/scikit-
learn/scikit-learn](https://github.com/scikit-learn/scikit-learn)

